# NM - ABQ Ptolus game



## BSF (Jan 21, 2007)

Hey folks,
I am starting up a Ptolus campaign here in Albuquerque and I am looking for new players to add to the group.  

A few things you should know:

Core books + Ptolus will be allowed, all other sources must be approved in advance
We do include a number of 3rd party materials as 'house rules'
We strive to meet 3 Fridays a month
We do want to meet you in person before asking you to join the group
Some of my group is currently itinerant due to work/school schedules, but they will always have a place at the table

You can email me through my user profile for more information.  Of course, you can also post questions and such here as well.  If you recognize me from the forums, you probably already have some idea what my playstyle is like.


----------

